# Allocate task to 8 cores



## Dj_smart (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello! 
How can I allocate a task (specifically - john) on 8 cores, to use the maximum speed, even killing the system?
Thanks!


----------



## aragon (Oct 3, 2010)

It's not so simple in the absence of software being designed for multiple processors. For John you can probably split your password file up and run multiple instances on each piece. Or write different config files that allocate different character ranges to separate instances.

Use cpuset(1) to ensure each instance is bound to a single core.


----------



## Dj_smart (Oct 4, 2010)

Can you help me with it?
I can set count of the symbols(eg from 2 to 8 characters), but I can't set the range (eg from A00000000000 to B00000000000).
Thank you very much for response!


----------

